# single vs double flats?



## uncle maddy

any thoughts on single vs double layer for flat bands?

hypothetical: 1" to 1/2" taper single vs 1/2" to 1/4" double layer.

what are the advantages and disadvantages of each?

is one better than the other at shorter (30" and under), or longer draw lengths?

thanks ahead for any replies.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Double layer are more likely to tangle, harder to tie correctly, and needlessly complicated. I don't know of anyone who has made a direct comparison, but doubt there are any advantages to the same amount of rubber in four pieces as opposed to two. The reason for going to multiple layer is to get more power when single layer has reached the maximum width for a given frame. Double layer is never needed for target shooting or plinking.


----------



## the core

I also prefer single layer setups!
Double layers have also double edgelength in comparison with a single band configuration with the same power!
And often bands start to tear at the edges.


----------



## Flatband

Never liked Doubles but some people swear by them. I use singles. If I want more power, I cut them wider and just fold them-( I keep the folds facing the throat on an OTT and facing downward on a TTT ) This is just a personal choice.


----------



## Abenso

I use single and double bands. I have a heavy duty slingshot that I enjoy using to take out steel cans. However the bands on my single and my double are the same size. Like flatband said, I use double tl double the power. I feel it would be pointless and a waste of rubber to have 2 bands with the same power as 1

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

The only time I use doubles is on my FlatCat, because it makes it completely tieless and tool-free to attach bands and pouches.

Other than that, it's all singles for me.


----------



## CornDawg

I was an enthusiastic Tard. At one point I was making triple TBG tapers. I couldn't have drawn them with a winch. lol-

Once I learned to match ammo to bands singles became more than enough to handle all of my shooting needs.


----------



## mattwalt

Bill Hayes experimented with this. His conclusion the performance was identical... Just less noisy for more strips... I'd think single would be better - as its simpler all round - and offers little or no benefit to be more complex. But thats me...


----------



## Ukprelude

Double is generally used (as previous stated) for more power, such as using larger lead for taking down larger game but I'm confident a keen eye with 32-27mm single with 10mm lead will take down the largest of game no worries. I think a year or 2 ago the general rule of thumb was singles for target and dbl for hunting until people started cutting the larger singles doing all these power txts 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle maddy

thanks for all the replies:

i've been going back and forth. I have a hammer with the occularis plugs, so I can only get so wide until the bands don't mount so well.

I do seem to shoot more consistent with singles and 00 buckshot.

and the singles are lasting allot longer since I switched from a constrictor knot with cotton string, to wrap and tuck with the same material as the band.

Learning the hard way is the easiest way to remember :0)


----------



## namazu

Im more used to using single bands now i notice that double dont last as long as singles . My favorite is a 1in. wide strait cut for an all round shooting . Most of the time its the same for light shooting setups 1/2 in. to 1/4 in. straits for 3/8 steel to 1/4 steel too . As Brucered mentioned for his flatcat ott , i find 1/2 in. straits are easier to use on my flatcat . perfect with 3/8 and 5/16 ammo . they tear at the pouch most of the time . With the doudle tieless set original for the flatcat the tore way to soon and in the middle , between the fork and pouch . Though an ingenious the never last long . 300 shots roughly . straits twice that .


----------



## Zarstorm

What is the best taper for hunting with single band?


----------



## AUSSIE4

I prefer singles as doubles tend to get tangled a lot and are harder to tie etc. Many problems arise with doubles such as one strip of rubber could break then you're forced to make a whole new set. Just a waste of elastic in my opinion.


----------

